
Upcoming Hurdles for the Semiconductor Industry - walterbell
http://semiengineering.com/upcoming-hurdles-for-the-semiconductor-industry-2/
======
BostonEnginerd
This article hits on the industry challenges well. The fact of the matter is
that there are only a small number of companies that are capable of developing
advanced nodes. The first company will make money, the second will break even
on the R&D and the third will probably lose money.

Basically, the industry is becoming more like the airline industry -- a small
number of very large companies who dominate the marketplace and a number of
smaller companies making niche products.

